
Why expat Americans are giving up their passports - mafro
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/35383435
======
effie
_She is in the process of relinquishing her American nationality_ Is
citizenship and nationality the same thing in USA? Because it isn't in Europe.
You can't rewrite where you are from... I would open an account in a bank that
has no US presence. Would that solve Jane's problem?

